# Audi CEO Hints At TT's Demise.



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

*Another Sports Car (Probably) Bites The Dust As Audi CEO Hints At TT's Demise.*










Two decades after the first generation hit the market in 1998, the Audi TT's future is hanging in the balance. 
Not only won't it morph into a four-door coupe, as previously reported, but it could be completely discontinued.

Autocar spoke to the brand's CEO, Bram Schot, about the sports car, asking him what they have in store for it, and got a rather surprising answer.

"That's a very good question. 
I think there's a future for an icon, but I don't know if it's a TT. 
My heart bleeds when you ask that question!", Schot replied. 
"I've got some things cooking, which could replace the TT, though not necessarily directly."

The reasons behind reevaluating the TT are the drop in sports car sales and Audi's investment in electrification, mobility and new technologies. 
"Audi has to be really prominent in future, but electrification has to be financed. 
I cannot afford to be in every country, in every segment", Schot remarked.

The automaker has enough time to decide on how to approach the TT. 
A facelifted version was introduced last summer and went on sale in Europe in the fourth quarter of the year. 
Unless they decide to suddenly pull the plug on it, the outgoing TT will remain in the market for a few more years.

The once burgeoning compact sports car segment seems to be in serious trouble. 
Apart from Audi, who's thinking about discontinuing the compact sports car, Mercedes has already waved goodbye to the SLC with the Final Edition models. 
Presented at the 2019 Geneva Motor Show, they pack a number of special features and will go on sale in Europe later this month, while U.S. custwill have to wait until next year.

https://www.carscoops.com/2019/03/anoth ... ts-demise/


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

a 4-door tt, wouldn't be a TT! 8)


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

kevin#34 said:


> a 4-door tt, wouldn't be a TT! 8)


The TT is not a Icon, the Ur-quattro is.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

They have PLENTY planned for the next-gen Golf including 48 V hybrid GTI with electric turbocharger (no exhaust-gas turbine), which is all I need to know. It'll make it's way over to the plushy Audi side sooner or later and whatever they're calling it, my dollars will be separated from me.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Without the UK market the sales for this segment are not there, I guess like many things they are wait to see...!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Old story :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Word for word what was reported on the autocar site and posted here a week ago.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

For me Is impossibile that Audi renounce to the TT "brand". Now Is a strong name and in the next 3 years we will see a lot of things....maybe this CEO Will be replaced with another more intelligent and sly


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

It'll only make old ones worth more

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Audi directors committed to TT's survival

Model's uncertain future has been an "emotional" topic of discussion in boardroom meetings

When asked whether the TT will continue, he said: "That's a very good question. I think there's a future for an [Audi] icon but I don't know if it's a TT. My heart bleeds when you ask that question!"

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/moto ... s-survival

Damn :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Future Audi finances will be used for electrification.
Hoggy.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I'd jump on an all-electric TT or equally compact sporty coupe, but only in several years once the re-energisation process is easier and quicker.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

You have a product... it's quite a good one... some even consider it very desirable.
However you're half way through the product life cycle, and sales aren't so good as they have been in your market sector in past years.

Do you tell people:

a) How great the next model you're planning is going to be?
(subliminal text = don't FFS buy one now - wait for the new model!)

b) There might not be a next model?
(subliminal text = FFS get one now before they're gone!)


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

pcbbc said:


> You have a product... it's quite a good one... some even consider it very desirable.
> However you're half way through the product life cycle, and sales aren't so good as they have been in your market sector in past years.
> 
> Do you tell people:
> ...


I would say, cancel the TT and put the first "quattro" concept into production on a 2 motor MEB platform. :mrgreen:


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

It'd be interesting to see if an electric TT could be made and be nimble enough to still be a sports car. Not sure what you can do to make an all electric exciting to drive though - no noise, smells, experience, though potentially bloody quick.

The sectors going to disappear for a while I reckon, people around my age group seem (generalisation I know) to be obsessed with having a tribe of kids necessitating a cross over or people carrier.

Interest may resume when those kids are grown up and the parents want some youth back :lol:


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

With a new VW Golf GTi and Golf R announced for 2020, I can't image that there won't be another TT.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Well Audi would lose a customer if they ditch the TT.

Saying that not sure what I'd buy the M and AMG models just don't appeal to me.

I'd probably go electric and move to a Tesla Model 3 performance.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

If there's no TT replacement I think my money would go on a new Supra.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Pontypwl said:


> If there's no TT replacement I think my money would go on a new Supra.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Matt Prior: we need to save the Audi TT

https://www.autocar.co.uk/opinion/tester's-notes/matt-prior-we-need-save-audi-tt


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if I have to see a 4-door and/or electric TT, I would prefer its demise


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> if I have to see a 4-door and/or electric TT, I would prefer its demise


I think you can discount the 4 door nonsense (articles at the time only mentioned "sources within Audi", so you can view that as 'filling the pages'') but ALL cars are on a route to EV (via the hybrid / plug-in 'stepping stone') and sports cars won't be any different. Porsche are planning exactly the same thing for the Cayman and the 911, and there is obviously ongoing collaboration between Porsche and Audi on this front. Finding a suitable place for all those batteries is a bit of a challenge in a low slung sports car (as reported in this weeks Auto Express.. "Audi TT's electric future") but they will find a way.

The Auto Express report seems to have some merit as it is based on an interview with the newly appointed "Board member for technical development". He is obviously very keen on the development of a new 2-door TT and now just has to convince the rest of the Board! The TT and the R8 are essential to Audi's sporting credentials and they will be very reluctant to give up on them, even if they don't make them as much money as all those boring SUVs. All big companies have "loss leaders", and this may be an example.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Pontypwl said:


> With a new VW Golf GTi and Golf R announced for 2020, I can't image that there won't be another TT.


Exactly. The mk4 TT will be coming...


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> Pontypwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does this prove that? The only thing they share with a TT is the engine and running gear. Which it shares with a Polo, and leon, and Ibiza, and an A3 etc etc.

I mean, I would love to see a new TT as much on any on here, but there being a new Golf R doesn't point to there being a new TT. At all...It's a different chasis, and more expensive to produce than it's hatchback cousins. So if sales aren't supporting it as they are the media darlings like the Golf R, then I can understand why it may be up in the air.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Can't help thinking that if there are doubts within Audi about the viability of a Mk4 then it would be a reluctant, half baked affair with minimal investment and ultimately a big disappointment. 
Maybe better going out on a high rather than fading out as final second rate product.


----------

